# World Wonders - Juice Reviews



## Andre (22/7/15)

​*Smelling*: 
A most heavenly smell - fruits and coconut. Immediately evokes images of exotic drinks, beaches and bikini clad girls.







​*Tasting*: 
The promise of the smell is more than fulfilled in the taste. You remember when you first tasted some of your all time favourite juices - you went "wow" after each toot. This is one of those jooses for me.

Melon in most e-liquids is the main player, the most prominent and easily recognized taste. I, for one, like melon juices, but cannot vape them for an extended period of time - it becomes just too much melon. Pyramid is not one of those. Melon is not the star here. It is completely integrated with the berries, forming an awesome fruity and uplifting backbone. 

The star here is, without a doubt, the coconut. Not the dessicated kind we are used to. Fresh coconut flesh - wet and juicy. The most authentic coconut I have ever experienced in a juice.




​Just a tad of creaminess to tie everything together in a perfect union.

I get a nice tingling aftertaste - like the berries dancing on the tip of my tongue. Then a slightly sweet remembrance of the coconut. And I want more!

Where to classify Pyramid? For me it is right on the border between fruity and dessert. Fruity, yet sweet, but leaning towards slightly sweet.

All in all an uplifting juice, light, airy, fruity and semi-sweet. A masterpiece. No more work to be done.

*Technical*:
Pyramid is 70VG/30PG - lots of clouds.
My bottle is 6 mg nicotine. More used to 12 mg, but good throat hit nevertheless.

Described on their web site as: _Melon and berries on a bed of fresh juicy coconut with just a hint of cream.
_
Tasted on a Reo Mini in a Chalice III atomizer at 0.77 ohms (around 22W) with ceramic wick.

Pyramid is right at the top of my re-order list. If only I could find it - resellers not yet listed on their web site - http://ww-vape.com/. See www.vapeking.co.za sells their range (R160.00 for 30 ml), but could not find Pyramid there. Maybe a new release. Got mine directly from @WorldWonders - have left a message with them to ask and will edit in due course.

*Off to the beach*:
My plane has just landed. Get yourself a bottle of this awesome juice and join me on the beach! You can have the hammock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## shabbar (22/7/15)

awesome review @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (22/7/15)

Awesome review @Andre 

My adv is World Wonders Colosseum.

Lovely balanced desert, can't get enough of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

Great review @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/15)

Awesome review @Andre!
I enjoyed reading that so much. 
Loved the pictures! 
I need to try this now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome review @Andre!
> I enjoyed reading that so much.
> Loved the pictures!
> I need to try this now


Yeah, I struggled to get past the 3rd picture... Don't know why though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

OK off to find a bottle now! I have been searching for a real coconut taste and they are hard to find! Thanks @Andre! Love your reviews!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Now isn't that just dandy... you get us all excited and the juice is no where to be found!


----------



## BoogaBooga (22/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now isn't that just dandy... you get us all excited and the juice is no where to be found!




No Worries Rob.

I know the right people to speak to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/7/15)

Awesome review @Andre!
Also love coconut and wouldn't mind trying this juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/15)

Got hold of @WorldWonders at last. He had phone troubles. Pyramid should be available soon. He will let me know exactly when, and I shall report here.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/7/15)

Thanks for the update @Andre! Appreciated!
Btw, when you say you get a taste of berries, what sort of berries is it?


----------



## Andre (29/7/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks for the update @Andre! Appreciated!
> Btw, when you say you get a taste of berries, what sort of berries is it?


Not the foggiest, I would lie if I say I know. Could be many in the berry family.


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

Great review. It just convinced me to try this juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/15)

Ok cool, thank you @Andre


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

​On opening the bottle I *smell* something sweet, a bit of fruity and this:




​Oh my, let us go and check what they say on the web site:

_From the Persian and Arabic phrase “crown of palaces”, this monument of love is an exotic blend of tropical fruit and rose florals wrapped in white chocolate. Experience Turkish delight and passion fruit on a subtle white chocolate base.
_
*Tasting*:
The only other juice with floral notes I have ever vaped, is Nicoticket's Roundhouse, a Cherry Rose Tobacco (NET). I found it interesting and unique, maybe for a very occasional vape. The combination in Tah Mahal works far better for me. This is not one of those juices that most will immediately love. You have to spend some time with it to really appreciate the craft that went into it. Reminds me something @johan posted (in connection with beer): "Taste is relative...Craft is everything".

One cannot miss the king of flowers in Taj Mahal - fresh with nuances of powder and wood notes - feminine, clean and romantic! Depending on the state of your palate, the powder does tend to leave a bit of dryness in the mouth on the aftertaste. Some days I experienced it, some days not - not that it is unpleasant at all - it is part of the taste experience and what makes this juice unique.

I can detect a bit of fruit, but very muted and in the background for me - more of an aromatic backbone. Surrounding the fruit and rose, leaving some sweetness on the palate is the white chocolate. And the taste is like real white chocolate - those creamy bars one gets. Fortunately, not as sweet as the real bar, but a counterbalance to the other flavours.

Tasted this joose in a Chalice III bf dripper, single coil at around 0.7 ohms (24W), in a Cyclops bf dripper, dual coils at around 0.55 ohms (33W) and in a GEM RTA, single coil, on a regulated mod at around 13W. On the dual coils and in the RTA I perceived Taj Mahal as a more integrated juice. On the single coils I could detect the separate layers of mainly the floral and the white chocolate.

*Verdict*:
Not love at first sight. Took me about 2ml to start appreciate it and get used to the floral notes. Some 15 ml later I can now confidently say I really like this joose. A unique and craft product. Will I vape it every day? No, but at least once a week. It is certainly not overly sweet. For my own personal preferences I would have liked a bit more fruit.

Rose water is widely used in Asian and Middle Eastern cuisine. If that is your craving, this juice will more than delight.

*Technical*:
Taj Mahal is 70VG/30PG - lots of clouds.
My bottle is 12 mg nicotine. A good throat hit, but a smooth vape.
Available at www.vapeking.co.za at R160.00 for a 30 ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (6/8/15)

Excellent review and accurate identification of the individual flavors @Andre, by luck I got hold of a 100ml bottle before I left - pairs very well with a chilled Chenin Blanc IMO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/8/15)

Great review @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/8/15)

Hi @Andre ,did you manage to locate any more of the Pyramid yet?


----------



## Noddy (12/8/15)

It's a pity that its so difficult to get these juices. Seems one vendor has "exclusive rights" to sell these, and the makers is not replying to queries.

Ah well, moving on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Hi @Andre ,did you manage to locate any more of the Pyramid yet?


I did speak to @WorldWonders (Erich), twice, and he promised to update and answer queries re this thread and in his forum. Nada, so far. He did say he was busy with an exam or something, but no excuse in my book. Pity, because his juices really are extremely good. Shall PM you his cell number if you want to follow up.
If you like Hertzog cookies (jam and coconut) be sure to try his Table Mountain - a most delectable dessert juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/8/15)

Andre said:


> I did speak to @WorldWonders (Erich), twice, and he promised to update and answer queries re this thread and in his forum. Nada, so far. He did say he was busy with an exam or something, but no excuse in my book. Pity, because his juices really are extremely good. Shall PM you his cell number if you want to follow up.
> If you like Hertzog cookies (jam and coconut) be sure to try his Table Mountain - a most delectable dessert juice.


Thanks for the PM Andre.
I think if you've asked twice without reply then I'm not chasing,shame because I would have bought based on your review and I'm sure there are others as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/8/15)

Don't think I have eaten a Hertzog cookie before but I would sure like to try this juice out because it sounds delicious 
Hope these juices are going to be restocked soon.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/8/15)

I am yet to find a satisfying coconut flavoured e liquid. Will be sure to give this hertzog cookie a bash. 

Thanks for the recommendation @Andre!


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I am yet to find a satisfying coconut flavoured e liquid. Will be sure to give this hertzog cookie a bash.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation @Andre!


Really top class coconut juices imo. 
*Pyramid* has a juicy coconut and is slightly sweet - see first review in this thread. 
*Table Mountain* is a full on sweet coconut dessert juice - shall do a proper review at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

*TABLE MOUNTAIN (aka Herzoggie)*​This is what an empty bottle of Table Mountain looks like. Some left in HRH's Subtank Mini. This is the fastest I have ever finished a dessert juice. I love this juice. Our new stock should be delivered from www.vapeking.co.za today. 







The most heavenly *smell* ever. Like Grandma has just opened the oven and your taste buds are jumping up and down in anticipation.

*Described* on the web site: 
_Our very own South African natural world wonder, an intricate blend of stone fruit flavours layered on a subtle tart base, rounded off with a hint of toasted coconut. Best described as a vapeable Hertzog cookie.
_
I vaped this juice over the past weeks in the Goliath V2 with stock 0.5 ohm dual coils (cotton) between 20 and 30 Watts and in the RM2 with a 0.77 ohm (around 22W) single coil and ceramic wick. HRH has Table Mountain in her 1.2 ohm stock coil Subtank Mini, vaping between 10 and 12 W - I tasted it in there as well.






When I asked HRH to take a blind toot, she immediately identified it as a *Hertzoggie* (jam and coconut cookie), saying she could taste the apricot jam. I had to fill her tank pronto. 






By far my favourite dessert juice at this stage. The components can be detected as described on the web site, but the whole gives you that perfect jam and coconut cookie, fresh out of the oven. The tart base makes sure you do not overburden your palate with too much sweetness - one can vape this all day long. The lower the power the more pronounced the tart becomes, but always staying a full on dessert juice. I had about 5 other peeps smell and taste this juice. All thought it to be a great joose - I suspect this is one of those juices with universal appeal. Certainly my choice of the 3 World Wonders juices I have tasted so far - but all of excellent quality imo.

Table Mountain is 70VG/30PG - lots of clouds.
My bottle was 12 mg nicotine. A good throat hit, but a smooth vape.
Available at www.vapeking.co.za at R160.00 for a 30 ml bottle.

Get it!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Genosmate (1/9/15)

Great review Andre,just waiting patiently for the Pyramid but I'll add this to the list as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/9/15)

Great review @Andre!
If you don't mind me asking, which tank does it tastes better in, the Subtank or the Goliath?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great review @Andre!
> If you don't mind me asking, which tank does it tastes better in, the Subtank or the Goliath?


As set up above, the Goliath V2, no doubt.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/9/15)

Thank you @Andre, appreciated!
The reason I asked, is that I want to get a tank but I am not sure which one to get.


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @Andre, appreciated!
> The reason I asked, is that I want to get a tank but I am not sure which one to get.


I do not use tanks much as you know, more of a bf dripper and dripper vaper. That said, the flavour from the Goliath V2 is awesome for a tank. It is, however, a tank to get used to with the juice control and way it is put together. I still get some juice leaking from the air slots - probably user stupidity. Have only used it with the stock dual 0.5 ohm coils so far, which came with it. Can only compare it with the Goblin Mini - prefer the taste on the Goliath V2. Need to coil and wick my Billow2 to compare. Oh yes, the Goliath devours juice.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/9/15)

Thank you for the advise/info @Andre. Really appreciate it!
Same on my side, I only have BF devices and drippers so I don't know much about tanks. Which it makes it really difficult to choose a tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

Andre said:


> *TABLE MOUNTAIN (aka Herzoggie)*​This is what an empty bottle of Table Mountain looks like. Some left in HRH's Subtank Mini. This is the fastest I have ever finished a dessert juice. I love this juice. Our new stock should be delivered from www.vapeking.co.za today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marvellous review @Andre
And i loved the pics!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (2/9/15)

This was a really great review @Andre, thanks for placing this juice on my radar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/9/15)

In my radar as well but it's already out of stock again


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

Andre said:


> *TABLE MOUNTAIN (aka Herzoggie)*​This is what an empty bottle of Table Mountain looks like. Some left in HRH's Subtank Mini. This is the fastest I have ever finished a dessert juice. I love this juice. Our new stock should be delivered from www.vapeking.co.za today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must get this 

Great review @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

*COLOSSUS*​Many months ago another member and I started a juice exchange. I send him 5 x 6 ml Reo bottles filled with different juices and numbered from 1 to five. He then has to blind taste those and give me his impressions. He then returns the favour. Great fun. One of the very first juices he sent me had me gagging and going all nauseous. Turns out it was 5 Pawns Grandmaster and that nutty juices do not like me. 

When I read the description of Colossus I knew I was in trouble - "complex blend of rich nutty desert flavours". Took a toot nonetheless. The same ill results for me. So I passed the bottle on to @DoubleD. He has promised to do a review for us here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/9/15)

Will definitely be giving it a review this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (3/9/15)

I've always heard about World Wonders and checked out the juice line a few times but after this review I definitely want some Table Mountain. 

How could anyone say no to a Hertzoggie?

Is Vape King the only supplier?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

Ohmen said:


> I've always heard about World Wonders and checked out the juice line a few times but after this review I definitely want some Table Mountain.
> 
> How could anyone say no to a Hertzoggie?
> 
> Is Vape King the only supplier?


True, could never resist a Hertzoggie.

At the moment only VK, but have heard a rumour that that could change soon.


----------



## DoubleD (3/9/15)

I agree,


Ohmen said:


> I've always heard about World Wonders and checked out the juice line a few times but after this review I definitely want some Table Mountain.
> 
> How could anyone say no to a Hertzoggie?
> 
> Is Vape King the only supplier?



I was lucky enough to visit Andre in perfect timing on monday hahaha because I had a couple of 'toots' of the WW Table Mountain and must say, I need it in my 'joose drawer'  Tasty vape but not overbearing, just right, I could vape it all day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/15)

http://ww-vape.com/flavours/colossus/




*World Wonders Colossus* 

_"Named after the statue of the Greek titan-god of the sun Helios erected on the Island of Rhodes.
This is a complex blend of rich nutty desert flavours, a deep complex vape."_

Flavor profile : Nutty desert blend
Where : http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/world-wonders-premium-e-liquid.html
Price: R160 for the 30ml
Pg/Vg ratio: 30/70

The bottle I've been testing is a 12mg blend that I received from Andre. 
Ive been testing this ejuice with both my Chalice V3 and a RM2, both attys are coiled up at 0.9Ω using twisted 30g and wicked with rayon.

The smell of the juice is exactly what you would expect from a nutty type ejuice, it smells fantastic. Now usually my nutty type vapes are accompanied by some sort of NET (Naturally Extracted Tobacco) so I was a bit worried that something would be missing in my vape experience, yet this isn't the case with WW Colossus, it's well rounded. In the Chalice it was a real winner for me, it tasted like a homemade peanut butter of some sort, very smooth vape. Ive gone through 10ml's since last night and am pleased so far. If you're after a smooth nutty vape, I'd highly recommend World Wonders Colossus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> http://ww-vape.com/flavours/colossus/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your impressions, @DoubleD. Glad you are liking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/9/15)

I've tried all of them, but unfortunately none of them do it for me. I had them as part of the hamper I won at the vapecon. Gave it away to someone else.


----------



## Ohmen (21/9/15)

Andre said:


> True, could never resist a Hertzoggie.
> 
> At the moment only VK, but have heard a rumour that that could change soon.



@Andre about those rumours...

Is there another supplier selling World Wonders yet? It seems to be non-existent on Vape King's website.


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Ohmen said:


> @Andre about those rumours...
> 
> Is there another supplier selling World Wonders yet? It seems to be non-existent on Vape King's website.


Oh my, I see - nothing there at the moment. Vapeking said just the other day that they are close to restocking them - maybe that is what is happening at the moment. As to the rumours - have not heard anything new.


----------



## Ohmen (21/9/15)

Ok I am patiently waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LFC (21/9/15)

Also waiting, need me some Colloseum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

@Genosmate, @Imthiaz Khan, @Ohmen, @LFC, @Alex, @Rob Fisher, @Noddy - see Vapeking has restocked: http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/world-wonders-premium-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ohmen (22/9/15)

Thanks man.

Now I can order my Hertzoggie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/15)

Thank you so much for letting us know @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Hi all

This is my first review of a World Wonders juice. This juice maker has been here for quite some time as a supporting vendor (run by @WorldWonders). I love their theme of world wonders with each juice named after a wonder of the world. Their juices are sold at various vendors. I got a bottle of Table Mountain some time back from Vapeolicious on recommendation of @Andre. I was intrigued by the flavour description but more about that later. I bought a 30ml bottle for R150 I think, but I see they now sell for R160 per 30ml. I got the strongest available - 12mg. It's a 70% VG liquid. I have been vaping it for 2 months in two devices. Here goes...

*WORLD WONDERS - Table Mountain (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a satisfying dessert with a slightly tart fruit and feint coconut taste. I liked this juice for its boldness and full mouth feel. It delivers a rich and tasty vape. It's a pity the coconut didn't come through more. I am not a big dessert fan but I enjoyed this a lot. I am now very keen to try the other juices in this range. *




The juice is light orange in colour and has a delightful coconut cookie smell. I love smelling this juice!

Up front, let me say that it's too bad the juice doesn't taste like it smells in the bottle. Very little coconut on the vape for me. But it's not bad news - this is a lovely juice and it grew on me over time. 

I find this one quite challenging to describe accurately. I get a *mild fruity but slightly sour taste with a very feint coconut in the background*. Far less coconut than the smell. This is not a fresh fruity vape - it's more on the dessert side. I can't pin down the fruit itself, perhaps a mix of a few. I do find it mildly flavoured and very well balanced. It's a complex juice no doubt. Whatever it is, I do find it very tasty and satisfying. 

It is slightly sweet but not overly so. There is a rather pleasing sourness/tartness linked to the fruit. I find the vape on the wettish side. It's definitely a warmish vape, not cool and refreshing. It tastes natural. 

I found the *throat hit *very good for a 12mg 70%VG juice. It has a nice punch to it. I also liked the slight tingling I got in my mouth afterward. Vapour production is good - likely from the higher VG content. 

It has a medium texture - not too fine or too coarse. The part I loved about this juice was the *satisfying full mouth feel *it gave me. In a vape sense, it's "filling". It's a bold vape and easily takes care of nic cravings. Sort of like a good tobacco juice would. 

I did not find this an all-day mindless type vape. It is quite bold and to me, more of a dessert vape. It's not refreshing and light, rather more tasty and rich. It made me thirsty. So I preferred it after meals and on occasion - or when I needed a satisfying nic fix. 

The aftertaste is mild and doesn't linger. I get a slight coconut on occasion. The aftertaste does leave a bit of dryness in the mouth so I found myself often reaching for some water. 

The only negative for me was that the exhaled vapour on occasion had a slightly over-ripe odour to it. Not a biggie though just a minor detraction. Seems to be linked to that fruit flavour. 

*The Hertzog cookie*

I don't normally refer to the juice descriptions when reviewing juices because it taints my judgement. I try forget the description and not refer to it once it goes into the review devices. But this juice is different because the description was partly what got me interested. They say it's like a Hertzog cookie. I have never eaten one of these but it certainly looks delicious. 




It's a traditional South African jam and coconut tartlet. Or as another description says "a pastry base filled with apricot preserves and topped with coconut meringue". It was named after a 1924 SA Prime Minister because legend has it that it was one of his wife's recipes and he loved it so much that she named it after him. 

After vaping this, I certainly get some of these elements. That fruity flavour I get is likely the apricot. I also get the coconut, but it's very feint on the vape. I sort of get the pastry element - as that filling mouth feel sensation. 

Overall, I'd say its a good recreation but who am I to judge - I haven't eaten one yet! I would have liked a bit more pastry and coconut though. 

*Mouth to Lung versus Lung Hit*

This juice vaped very well in my equipment. I tried it in both mouth to lung (MTL) style on a Reo/RM2 and direct lung hit style on a Reo/Nuppin. 

I enjoyed both but preferred MTL on the RM2 

MTL (RM2) - I found it to be a bit sweeter, more desserty and a bit richer. I also got a more pleasing throat hit.
Lung Hit (Nuppin) - I found it to be less sweet, a bit more fruity, and a bit more tart/sour. It was a bit lighter and not as rich. 
Packaging:

Functional packaging
Plastic squeezable bottles with functional drip tip. 
The labelling is good. Perhaps a criticism is that the juice name is not that visible. It has the mg strength but its on the side not very prominently displayed. I did not see the PG/VG ratio. Neither did I see it on their website. I did see it in their subforum on ECIGSSA though. 
The cap is NOT of the "child deterrent" variety. 
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.50 ohm para-coil - Jap Cotton wick - (27 to 35 Watts, depending on battery level)
REO Grand/Nuppin1 - 0.40 ohm dual col - Jap Cotton wick - (34 to 44 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a World Wonders juice. This juice maker has been here for quite some time as a supporting vendor (run by @WorldWonders). I love their theme of world wonders with each juice named after a wonder of the world. Their juices are sold at various vendors. I got a bottle of Table Mountain some time back from Vapeolicious on recommendation of @Andre. I was intrigued by the flavour description but more about that later. I bought a 30ml bottle for R150 I think, but I see they now sell for R160 per 30ml. I got the strongest available - 12mg. It's a 70% VG liquid. I have been vaping it for 2 months in two devices. Here goes...
> 
> ...


Great in-depth review there, you really should consider a YouTube channel @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> Great in-depth review there, you really should consider a YouTube channel @Silver



Many thanks @Pixstar, much appreciated!

Maybe at some point I should look into making a video format.

But for now, I am enjoying the written reviews

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/3/16)

@Silver I am in Cape Town on Tuesday. I will bring you some friggin Hertzoggies. You cant NOT know them and call yourself Capetonian lol. Mini vape meet in the late afternoon perhaps? Southern Suburbs will be cool a few forum members that side I want to meet ☺


----------



## Pixstar (20/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Silver I am in Cape Town on Tuesday. I will bring you some friggin Hertzoggies. You cant NOT know them and call yourself Capetonian lol. Mini vape meet in the late afternoon perhaps? Southern Suburbs will be cool a few forum members that side I want to meet ☺


When you deliver to @Silver in Joburg, let me know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Silver I am in Cape Town on Tuesday. I will bring you some friggin Hertzoggies. You cant NOT know them and call yourself Capetonian lol. Mini vape meet in the late afternoon perhaps? Southern Suburbs will be cool a few forum members that side I want to meet ☺



Many thanks @Lord Vetinari - and that is a very kind offer and gesture from you!
We will have to make it another time when I am next in Cape Town 
I am from Johannesburg - depite being a firm admirer and reasonably frequent visitor to the mother city


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/16)

This is exactly how I experienced this juice @Silver, these sweet/sour balance of the apricot jam is spot on, I also would have liked the coconut cookie part to have been more of a feature but all in all this is a great juice and definitely one of my favourites. 

Oh and thanks @Andre and of course @WorldWonders for getting us hooked on this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> When you deliver to @Silver in Joburg, let me know


Looool... how come I always get things soooo far wrong... memory isnt what it used to be hehehehehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @Lord Vetinari - and that is a very kind offer and gesture from you!
> We will have to make it another time when I am next in Cape Town
> I am from Johannesburg - depite being a firm admirer and reasonably frequent visitor to the mother city


Lol... yeah I got your town wrong... but if you are down please let me know. I bake for fun will treat you to some hertzoggies.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is exactly how I experienced this juice @Silver, these sweet/sour balance of the apricot jam is spot on, I also would have liked the coconut cookie part to have been more of a feature but all in all this is a great juice and definitely one of my favourites.
> 
> Oh and thanks @Andre and of course @WorldWonders for getting us hooked on this



Thanks @BumbleBee - 
Glad to know I am on the right track!!

I am just a bit nervous of what Andre will say. Thankfully I see he last logged in only on Friday - so I assume he is away - lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee -
> Glad to know I am on the right track!!
> 
> I am just a bit nervous of what Andre will say. Thankfully I see he last logged in only on Friday - so I assume he is away - lol.


You're almost always on the right track @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Lol... yeah I got your town wrong... but if you are down please let me know. I bake for fun will treat you to some hertzoggies.



I am definitely looking forward to having a Hertzoggie! That is kind of you to offer to bake me a Hertzoggie!

I have a tiny bit left of this juice - and I would like to vape it side by side with eating one of these delicious looking cookies. 

Generally though I am not a big fan of jam tartlets and the like. So it will be interesting...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> I am definitely looking forward to having a Hertzoggie! That is kind of you to offer to bake me a Hertzoggie!
> 
> I have a tiny bit left of this juice - and I would like to vape it side by side with eating one of these delicious looking cookies.
> 
> Generally though I am not a big fan of jam tartlets and the like. So it will be interesting...


Its the coconut that saves them. Sucks away the sweet after taste  If done right it should be like a good chocolate with nuts, sweet while you have it but with no lingering notes. 

Fantastic stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a World Wonders juice. This juice maker has been here for quite some time as a supporting vendor (run by @WorldWonders). I love their theme of world wonders with each juice named after a wonder of the world. Their juices are sold at various vendors. I got a bottle of Table Mountain some time back from Vapeolicious on recommendation of @Andre. I was intrigued by the flavour description but more about that later. I bought a 30ml bottle for R150 I think, but I see they now sell for R160 per 30ml. I got the strongest available - 12mg. It's a 70% VG liquid. I have been vaping it for 2 months in two devices. Here goes...
> 
> ...


Great review as always @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (21/3/16)

I bought Taj Mahal today and it tastes alot(i mean exactly) like the Great Wall should taste according to the flavour profile. I'm wondering if the bottle was labelled incorrectly? It's a lovely joose just not what i was expecting...


----------



## Eequinox (21/3/16)

fantastic in depth review was a very good read now where are my cookies...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

@Silver Your review is great. Informative and well laid out. I can definitely make a decision if I would go and buy this now. Thank you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Silver Your review is great. Informative and well laid out. I can definitely make a decision if I would go and buy this now. Thank you



Ah thanks @WARMACHINE
Glad it helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/3/18)

@Silver @Andre I think Table Mountain tastes just like a Herzoggie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/19)

​*WORLD WONDERS - COLOSSUS*
@Esheli

Local

Purchased from: Unrecorded
Price: Unrecorded

*Flavour Description: *
“Hazelnut Biscotti Dipped in a Cafe Latte” and “A complex blend of rich nutty dessert flavours”

VG/PG: Not stated
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments: *
This juice has two flavour descriptions which is somewhat confusing, since the second one does not mention coffee. Indeed, it is only recently that I discovered the first description and realized that this is a coffee juice.

The coffee component is light and creamy. On its own it wouldn’t really say much, but the underlying hazelnut makes it a most enjoyable vape.

For me, it's not strong enough to be a wake-‘n-vape, but it's a delightful juice to vape during the day!


*Would I buy this juice again: *Yes!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

